# Weight question



## bmiles92 (Jan 2, 2020)

I'll be buying my first plow truck tomorrow. It's a 2011 RAM 3500 dually with a Boss V plow and metal dump box. My primary use is for our two mile dirt road between our camp and the nearest plowed road but might also take on side jobs.

How much weight should I need to start with when finding a good fit for rear traction. It's a four wheel drive with brand new tires being installed today.

I saw a post about ensure tire pressure is down around 40-45lbs.

Any other tips or tricks for a noobie would be appreciated.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

tire chains.

where in the you p are you?


----------



## bmiles92 (Jan 2, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> tire chains.
> 
> where in the you p are you?


Munising - "The snowmobile capital of the world"


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

bmiles92 said:


> Munising - "The snowmobile capital of the world"


Eagle River is the snowmobile capital of the world according to this......
https://eagleriver.org/winter-eagle-river-snowmobile-capital-world/


----------



## bmiles92 (Jan 2, 2020)

BUFF said:


> Eagle River is the snowmobile capital of the world according to this......
> https://eagleriver.org/winter-eagle-river-snowmobile-capital-world/


Haha! You can have them!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Who told you to air down the tires??? Adding weight and airing down tires is a BAD idea.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

1,000 pounds as far back as possible.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

#1 Dont lower tire pressure. Unless you're driving on sand. 

#2 Start at 1,000 and go up from there. 2,000 is not unrealistic for a 3500.

Beautiful country and some great riding in your area. I've been there many times.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not sure why someone would tell you to drop tire pressure for snow. You don't want to float over snow, you want your tires to get to pavement\gravel with the least amount of surface touching to increase traction. 

Sand you want to float over. 

Depending on the truck, we either run 5-10 PSI below what the sidewall says or right at full inflation if it's a salt truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sand you want to float over.


You air down for snow when you want to float same as sand..... but not for ploughing.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

80psi on all of em. Loaded with salt and carrying a plow. 
80

80

80


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

This is interesting, I have a 2500 plow truck when studded snow tires. I currently run 65 PSI in the front and 50 in the rear. It has served me pretty well, but I wonder if I would have anything to gain in terms of traction by adding some air to the tires


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

16hdsport said:


> This is interesting, I have a 2500 plow truck when studded snow tires. I currently run 65 PSI in the front and 50 in the rear. It has served me pretty well, but I wonder if I would have anything to gain in terms of traction by adding some air to the tires


IMO traction difference would be negligible. It's a safety/durability issue. When tires are under inflated they flex too much, builds heat and in my lifetime of being in the tire business doesn't really show up until you dismount the tire from the wheel and see that the inside of the tire carcass is deteriorating and you find a lot of rubber powder. At the end of the day it depends on how much weight you have on the tire and specific tire size/wheel width combination. A low profile tire on a tire that is the same width as the wheel will be more forgiving that a 285 wide tire on a 7 in wide wheel. All vehicles are placarded for air psi recommendation and if you stray from factory sizes you adjust accordingly.
Also on your 2500 I would think the rear psi recommendation is 80 psi, so going from a rear that is stiffer in the front to a softer rear than front, could change the trucks tendency to change the understeer/oversteer handing dynamic. I'm probably splitting hairs here but.....


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the information. The truck rode like crap at 80psI in the rear. I have around 700lbs in the back, maybe I'll give 60-65psi a try. What are your thoughts?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I think you need to inflate keeping in mind as you drive and tires warm up air expands. In my ram the air difference can be 8psi. Front tires you want it to inflate to the max because it will have the plow weight and snow weight on lift to contend with. Back tires I keep a little lower by 4-6psi. Weight is just ok around 800lbs. I'd prefer to have 1,200 but that takes up space. For most events this weight it fine. If I knew a blizzard was coming in with 2' of snow I'd find another 1k of weight in a hurry.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

go get a bucket of crusher run dumped in the back, cover it if you can, gives you weight and rut repair material when you need it


----------



## Mistifier (Aug 21, 2016)

I would figure my weight out, then go off the load chart supplied by the tire manufacter. Apparently i go against the grain, but I run 25-20psi and is a day and night diffence. Weighing 10-11K lbs.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The upfitter that put the dump box on is required to sticker the door jamb with the proper weight and tire inflation recommendations. I would start there. 
Also run over 1000lb in the back. My SRW loves plowing loaded.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> My SRW loves plowing loaded.


Doesn't everyone?


----------

